# Shrinking 28's, 2nd Annual Castaway Classic



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Fishing Report - Kids In Focus
*
Well our 2nd annual Castaway Classic Fishing Tournament and BBQ Cook-Off was a huge hit again this year. We've come a long way in a year baby! In October last year we formed our 501 C(3) to formalize our charitable giving and to date we've now raised right at $15,000 for local youth initiatives. With 19 teams in the fishing tounament, we lost a couple of entries over last years event which had 22 teams. However, the field tightened up big time with regard to "seriousness and talent". Chris Taylor with Team Shoalwater said "this field is packed with talent"! That was great news and sure enough it was a nail biter to the end as reports coming in was lots of fish pushing the 28" line. The BBQ Cook-Off picked up a couple of new entries this year with some great local defenders of last years title including Capt. Terry Spoonemore; Bryan Lynn; and the Morales family.

From old local salts to young run and guns, we had some great competition and wonderful support from local folks chipping in for our live auction. We also had many of our great local businesses sponsoring the event again this year. Clark Constructors; Bubba's Cajun Seafood; and Coastline Trailers was back again helping us pull the wagon for charity. We reached out to the community and some of our amazing clients stepped up with Facebook donations; and when the chips were down, came through with some amazing live auction items. Special thanks to Mr. and Mrs. Mike Campbell; James & Betsy Cunningham; Margaret White & Family; Charlene Terrell; Taurus Industries/Testengeer Engineering; The Henderson Family; Barbara Campbell; SERV Outdoors; Darrell Donalson; Casey & Heather Carter; Michael McGuire; Wesley Cunningham; Ehtelene Key; Justin Harlen & Family; Joey Beaver; Jimmy Burns & Waterloo Rods; Glen & Kim Davenport; and, Mr. Bryan Lynn. Thank you all so very much for your generosity.

*Classic Redfish Tournament*

This years finish in the fishing tournament went to some local old salts headed up by Butch Hodges, Ricky Carter, and Buzzy Dillon on team "Drunken Seamen"; 2nd place to Chance Deckard & Allegiance Crane; with 3rd Place going to Chris Taylor & Team Shoalwater. Capt. James Cunningham with Clark Constructors Team won Big Redfish; and Capt. Chris Cady with Team Castaway won 2nd Place Big Redfish.

*Classic BBQ Cook-Off*

The BBQ Cook-Off saw tough competition as well with the Morales familie's Team Crafted Que taking top Chicken & Ribs with Yoli Duenez out of Bloomington Team "Ain't Nothin But A Chicken Wing" took top Brisket. Chef's choice and the calcutta went to team Crafted Que. Bryan Lynn's No Name Cookers took Chef's Choice with a Blackened Redfish topped with shrimp and a cajun cream sauce.

Now thrown in some client fishing and we've just had a full schedule. Chilly chilly chilly of late with overcast and misting conditions turning to clear and cold. Capt. Chris Cady smoked the Redfish and Black Drum with Mr. Bob Cargill and guest recently. Bob is quite a character with a neat life story. He was the pilot for Bill Hobby and family for years eventually becoming the pilot for former Gov. Anne Richards. It's always fun visiting with him about the stories and exploits of his travels in that position.

We've got lots and lots of great hunting fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

few more pics.


----------

